# Anyone seriously working with boxers???



## sasa kobasica (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if you know about somebody outside europe working with boxers??? I know about Boxers von Bachbett in the states, and few other people working one or two of them. Bachbett seems to be serious about it...

Another question would be how do you folks see boxer as an working dog??? Please don't compare it to GSD, Malinois, etc., we all know they aren't so good generally speaking. Would like to read your opinions about the breed.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Sassa,

I've seen a couple that were trained to do bite work but for the most part it's pretty uncommon for working dog people here in the states to use Boxers. 

My wife is from Colombia and I was there last year and had the opportunity to visit a police working dog kennel. They had probably 15 dogs, half of them being GSD's and labs. The other half were Boxers! 

I also saw a security guy down there and he had a Boxer, but I have no idea if the dog could do anything or if it was just for a little show.


----------



## sasa kobasica (Oct 15, 2007)

I have seen many boxers doing good here in Europe, but also there are many of them to be unusable due to show breeding. Many show champions have fake IPO or Sch, and many breeders here don't see boxers as working dogs. It's a shame, but that's how things are going here. I can tell from my expirience that there is still that working spirit in the breed. People say that boxers can't bite due to short muzzle - I'w seen many of them biting like piranhas...there is a myth that boxers don't have a nose for tracking - it's partially true, but I know many boxers doing it right. It's just about how much effort you bring to it. And there is one more thing, it's not the same thing to train a boxer as to train an Malinois, you need to have different approach.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

What`s the usual character of a working Boxer?


----------



## sasa kobasica (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Lyn

Working specimens are rarely aggressive when not necessary. They are playful, great with children, but very protective when needed. Males can sometimes be too dominant to other dogs. When working, if you have good connection to your dog, he will work with his full heart, and still remain safe as a family dog. 

My boxers are very protective to my daughter and would die for her. It's not that they wouldn't die for me too, it's just that they are crazy about the kids. You should see how gentle they are when playing with her, and on the other side, they can be real protective beasts when needed .


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

That `good with kids`thing I`ve heard elsewhere and really makes me want to consider one when I have kids, knowing my shepherds probably won`t be very good around them. Thanks for the description.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sasa, here's a picture of Abbie.








Another









http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l...&current=Dec02032006AugustaASRTrialAbbie1.flv

Have fun with your boxer, they ARE great dogs.


----------



## sasa kobasica (Oct 15, 2007)

Lyn, it could be a good idea    

Here are my boxers protecting the baby:




































Looks like Jerry knows what boxer is =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

more vids of Abbie
http://media.putfile.com/Abbies-Greatest-Hits

and her son Tate as a puppy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN6w2Jf7BM0


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Amber.....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Amber Scott said:


> more vids of Abbie
> http://media.putfile.com/Abbies-Greatest-Hits
> 
> and her son Tate as a puppy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN6w2Jf7BM0


I'm in love with Abbie.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Connie, we all here are too.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

are european-bred boxers heavier-built than those in the US, or so i need to get my eyes checked?


----------



## sasa kobasica (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes Ann, they are heavier, and have a different head type.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

sasa kobasica said:


> Yes Ann, they are heavier, and have a different head type.


They are what a Boxer SHOULD look like!


----------



## sasa kobasica (Oct 15, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> They are what a Boxer SHOULD look like!



I agree, but I don't think everyone here agree with us. Same like Dobies, Rotties and many other breeds, it's hard to put euro and american specimens into one breed...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I know I must not say this (docking tail and ears are forbidden in Europe, at least here in the netherlands) but I like docked boxer, dobes and rotti´s beter than the undocked.....


----------



## sasa kobasica (Oct 15, 2007)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> I know I must not say this (docking tail and ears are forbidden in Europe, at least here in the netherlands) but I like docked boxer, dobes and rotti´s beter than the undocked.....


I agree, dobies are going to extinct in countries that ban cropping/docking. In my country it's still legal and I have many costumers from another countries who bring their puppies for cropping/docking. Dobies, staffies, dogos, boxers...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> I know I must not say this (docking tail and ears are forbidden in Europe, at least here in the netherlands) but I like docked boxer, dobes and rotti´s beter than the undocked.....


i'm with you on this selena--they look sleeker, cleaner cropped...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Here they are protecting the baby.


From what??? I don't see anything else in the picture at all.


----------



## sasa kobasica (Oct 15, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Here they are protecting the baby.
> 
> 
> From what??? I don't see anything else in the picture at all.



It's a public place, there are people walking around. Two days after that pic is taken, a guy came close to the baby wanted to cuddle dogs...and got almost bitten. In same that place. In situations when baby is not present, they are not so protective. When baby is around, they don't even allow my friends to approach.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

sasa kobasica said:


> I agree, but I don't think everyone here agree with us. Same like Dobies, Rotties and many other breeds, it's hard to put euro and american specimens into one breed...


Boxers and many other "working" breeds are bred to be "elegant" here in the States. They are powerful working breeds, NOT "elegant" show dogs. Dogs with their origin in a particular country should follow THAT county's ideals of what is correct. JMHO!  ;-)


----------



## sasa kobasica (Oct 15, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Boxers and many other "working" breeds are bred to be "elegant" here in the States. They are powerful working breeds, NOT "elegant" show dogs. Dogs with their origin in a particular country should follow THAT county's ideals of what is correct. JMHO!  ;-)



You are 100% right! But there is one more thing concerning boxers. If you are looking at the head, american boxers have proportions that are closer to standard, 1:2 (muzzle: skull). European boxers have shorter muzzles. You can't see any "Munich silhouette" in Europe at all. That's the only thing where American boxers are closer to the standard. If you look at the pictures of the famous boxers in the past, their heads were closer to nowadays American boxers . If you look at the body, American boxers are too elegant, have different angles, and have less muscle mass. I don't know if there are any temperament differences. However, I see many American breeders importing boxers from Europe these days. Dobies too. I know many dobies and boxers that were sold to the States.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

sasa kobasica said:


> You are 100% right! But there is one more thing concerning boxers. If you are looking at the head, american boxers have proportions that are closer to standard, 1:2 (muzzle: skull). European boxers have shorter muzzles. You can't see any "Munich silhouette" in Europe at all. That's the only thing where American boxers are closer to the standard. If you look at the pictures of the famous boxers in the past, their heads were closer to nowadays American boxers . If you look at the body, American boxers are too elegant, have different angles, and have less muscle mass. I don't know if there are any temperament differences. However, I see many American breeders importing boxers from Europe these days. Dobies too. I know many dobies and boxers that were sold to the States.


Unfortunately there are many dogs that are considered "head breeds" here in the show ring. Boxers, Bulldogs, a few terriers, even Pekenese. If the head is good (even exagerated) the dog can win over otherwise very correct dogs.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm SO glad i'm not involved in the show-ring side--especially with my breed of choice 

sasa, your boxers are beautiful. i'll always take a stout dog over a fine-boned dog, but that's just me.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a boxer! But she is not a working dog, just a pet.

We do have a boxer that trains at our club that is awesome though!





































Oh yes, and on the docking cropping issue......I could take a doberman or a boxer either way, but I prefer the look of Rotties with tails.


----------



## sasa kobasica (Oct 15, 2007)

Amanda, this boxer looks like European type on these pictures...do you know his name (from pedigree)? Looks like a dog my friend sold to USA.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

I think his name is Champ v. Burg Wassenberg. Call name, Max. He is a really nice boxer.


----------



## sasa kobasica (Oct 15, 2007)

He looks much like this dog:

















His name is Sony v.d. Cer Gebirge, and he was sold to the States.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

There are some even better photos of him from the AWDF's on this webpage.

http://www.boxerland.de/gesamt.htm

Scroll down and click on the link with his name and Training Gallery.


----------

